# ممكن نطور



## ابن المصلوب (26 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير 

انا عاوز اقترح اقتراح ممكن يكون صح
انا عاوزين نخلي المنتدي بتاعنا ده مجتمع متكامل نعيش فيه ويعيش فينا 
مثلا يكون فيه محامين ومحاسبين ودكاتره وصانيعيه وسوق ومحلات وحاجات كتيره نفر مع بعض ونوصل لحاجه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياريت توضح أكتر 


تقصد ايه بسوق ومحلات وحاجات كتيره

​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مفهمتش انت تقصد ايه من الاقتراح
قوله بتفصيل اكتر ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 نوفمبر 2008)

على ما اعتقد انها تقصد ننا نكون كلنا مكملين لبعض 
هيه مش قصدها يبقى سوق زى سوق الجمعه يعنى
بس هيه ملقتش كلام تعبر بيه عن اقتراحها
بس للعلم  يا جاى فى الطريق احنا من اكتر المنتديات الى فيها اعضاء بتكمل بعضيها 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن المصلوب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

انا قصدي نعمل عالم جديد افتراضي في المنتدي يكون خاص بينا احنا بس فخمتو ولا نوؤؤ


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2008)

كيف نعمل عالم جديد افتراضي؟ و لماذا؟


----------



## ابن المصلوب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*اولا برحب بالزعيم *​*دي اول مره نتكلم مع بعض *
*انا قصدي ان كل اصحاب مهنه معينه يكون ليهم تجمع مع بعضهم علي المنتدي *
*وده علشان الناس تقعد في المنتدي فترات كبيره من غير زهق وعلي العموم مجرد اقتراح وربنا يخليك لينا وللمنتدي*​


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا اقتراح جميل جدا 
على اساس تبادل الخبرات واستفادة الناس من تلك التجمعات


----------

